# Fedora Linux 8 Final Available



## sachin_kothari (Nov 6, 2007)

Fedora is a Linux-based operating system that showcases the latest in free and open source software. Fedora is always free for anyone to use, modify, and distribute. It is built by people across the globe who work together as a community: the Fedora Project. The Fedora Project is open and anyone is welcome to join.

Its not yet on the official website, but it is available on the ftp server.

Download Link 1

Source


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

Werewolf officially is still 3 days away 

Nice leak, just like old times 

Eh wait, the source doesn't confirm it :\


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

Already??? I installed Fedora 7 just 3 weeks back


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 6, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Werewolf officially is still 3 days away
> 
> Nice leak, just like old times
> 
> Eh wait, the source doesn't confirm it :\


i know, it cant be trusted, but the download link does confirm it.


----------



## mediator (Nov 6, 2007)

> Already??? I installed Fedora 7 just 3 weeks back


 Huh,  I hope atleast this time I get some time to upgrade mah system from FC5 to F8. 

Neways, just checked it out something new....



> PulseAudio is a next generation sound server for Linux, making all sorts of "ear-candy" possible: from dynamically changing the volume of individual applications to hot-plugging support for many different devices. Fedora 8 is going to be the first distribution to ship and enable PulseAudio by default and with this in mind we talked to LennartPoettering who is the upstream and Fedora developer of PulseAudio and Avahi about the work he has put in to this.


 *fedoraproject.org/wiki/Interviews/LennartPoettering




			
				developer said:
			
		

> As long as you only play MP3 music or movies everything is fine with the traditional Linux audio architecture. However, if you want to do anything beyond that, the classic Linux audio architecture is too simple. In comparison to what MacOS X or Windows Vista offer plain ALSA is more like a 90's audio system -- although from a technical standpoint the Linux kernel and the ALSA could offer a lot more for implementing a userspace sound system. The Linux kernel is quite useful as a real-time kernel nowadays, and since the Free Software community controls the whole audio stack from kernel through drivers to userspace we can offer a much better system. And thus we now have PulseAudio.
> See the next question for a few examples of things you cannot with classic ALSA-only Linux audio system, but which you can do by using PulseAudio.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah PulseAudio is awesome, using it on Ubuntu atm with a few glitches.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with fedora? why are they releasing these so soon..?  .. if I just check my dvd collection there is only one thing there .. Fedora.. 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 .. and that to on multiple DVD's


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to try pulse audio on my sid(debian).pulseaudio-esound-compat package will replace esound(esd) and clients i suppose.what is the glitch u find with pulsecore audio?infact there is jackaudio etc too 

yeah,although rpm mess is there,Fedora got X Font Server by default,now pulsecore audio  lasttime i tried fedora with internet connected,its pirut manager is hanging and struggling to download and install dependencies.FC5 i think(or FC4?)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

My MPlayer needs hacks to get itself working. There are backspace beeps I can't stop. So far only these irritations.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> What the hell is wrong with fedora? why are they releasing these so soon..?  .. if I just check my dvd collection there is only one thing there .. Fedora.. 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 .. and that to on multiple DVD's


Huh? I don't hear anyone say anything bad about ubuntu's schedule. Then why about Fedora. Both follow 6 month release cycle.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Huh? I don't hear anyone say anything bad about ubuntu's schedule. Then why about Fedora. Both follow 6 month release cycle.



Ho is it!!! Thanks for correcting me .. I feel Ubuntu's 6 month cycle ok cause they have a CD release.. where as Fedora is a DVD release.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

That's not a valid point to argue upon, Ubuntu is more desktop-oriented than Fedora which is more workstation-oriented (than Ubuntu is). Fedora releases CDs to I guess.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Fedora is controlled by redhat and its RHEL improves day-by-day using fedora users feedback(hence it is NOT desktop oriented for arguement sake!).  yeah,RH provides src.rpms hence centos and whel etc.then also..Debian or Ubuntu dont have such enterprise release esp Debian stable distro is famous for its stability.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

waiting for official release...


----------



## mediator (Nov 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I want to try pulse audio on my sid(debian).pulseaudio-esound-compat package will replace esound(esd) and clients i suppose.what is the glitch u find with pulsecore audio?infact there is jackaudio etc too
> 
> yeah,although rpm mess is there,Fedora got X Font Server by default,now pulsecore audio  lasttime i tried fedora with internet connected,*its pirut manager is hanging and struggling to download and install dependencies*.FC5 i think(or FC4?)


Yea, I think that is one of the biggest issues being discussed there. Neways one can use yum to install softwares like apt-get. But personally I find rpms install much faster than debs.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

^^hehe!that's bcoz of rpms showing that "##########" while installing thats why u feel it is fast


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

Both are slow to me lol


----------



## mediator (Nov 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^hehe!that's bcoz of rpms showing that "##########" while installing thats why u feel it is fast


 Nope, the depackaging,configuring thing in debs takes too much time and when u have to install even 10 little apps totalling to 10MB total download, even that takes much more time than the total dld of mysql,apache. Neways thats what I found personally. U may try observing both.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

^yes.it can be true.as debian(.deb dpkg) includes not just install or uninstall rather basic options count nearly 10 operations!.read "man dpkg" for more details


----------



## mediator (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea, the only thing that I find in yum making it inferior to apt-get is the repo synch which is very slow. n thats y I think pirut hangs too.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 7, 2007)

wth, 4 days back i installed fedora 7.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

warewolf releasing in a day time.
will surely try it.looks gr8.
does it have compiz-fusion or beryl?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 8, 2007)

*fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/8/ReleaseSummary


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2007)

I love Fedora but life would have been easy if it came bundled with all the proprietary codecs.


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2007)

Proprietary stuff cannot be mixed with such distros. But Fedora 8 will ship with 'Codec Buddy' by default. Read!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 8, 2007)

WTH is it released ? Werewolf is still few hours away i guess


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

released now.
*fedoraproject.org/get-fedora

DL from here.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

Great Noozzzz.. 
hope some mag gives it in december..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> WTH is it released ? Werewolf is still few hours away i guess


Heh, they just take a few days extra to let the downloads spread and be ready on all participating mirrors. The final was already ready days ago. Happens with most distros


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 8, 2007)

So now it is officially released.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

do post ur reviews guyz.


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2007)

hoping this from nxt DIGIT Issue


----------



## vaithy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello,

except Pulse Audio,  most of the innovation appear to be half cooked,..

See the review
*lunapark6.com/fedora-8-review.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 9, 2007)

Codec Buddy works only when triggered by Totem in GNOME, sort of bad.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2007)

^You mean it won't work in KDE?
i.e you mean one should first have to boot into gnome???
Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah sort of, playing a restricted format from Totem alone triggers it, so you need to run that somehow.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 11, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/files/3414_2v3lx/Fedora_logo.pngSo its here .. The Werewolf unleashed and the oldest company in Linux world Red Hat has launched a new version of Fedora  .So lets take a quick view of it ...

 *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3147/1.gif *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3148/2.gif *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3149/3.gif *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3150/4.gif​

*PulseAudio* : PulseAudio is a sound daemon that brings ear candy to Linux users (Fedora users actually... until other distributions release it too). It allows you to have different volumes for different applications, hot-plugging support for USB sound devices, very low latency and support for audio over the network. Moreover, PulseAudio allows you to dynamically move the audio stream between applications or different systems!

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/3151/fedoraeightoverview-large_001.png​

*Codec Buddy:* Yeah, I know you've already heard rumors about this one too... Codec Buddy is Fedora's response to the magical Totem feature in Ubuntu, introduced in the 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) release, that will automatically download necessary codecs for different audio and video streams, such as MP3, DivX or DVD playback.

*New Look and Feel*:Fedora 8 just got pimped! It has a new wallpaper, a new default theme created especially for this version. You should know that the wallpaper is magical! Why? Because depending on the time of day it changes color to reflect outdoor conditions: at mid-day, for example, it is a bright blue, while at sunset it shifts to include a warm-orange hue.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/3152/fedoraeightoverview-large_003.png​
*system-config-firewall: The New Graphical Firewall Configuration Tool*: You can tweak and administer the firewall settings on your system via system-config-firewall very easily in Fedora 8, you now even have a wizard for configuring step by step the firewall!

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/3153/fedoraeightoverview-large_002.png​
*
Enhanced Printer Management:* When a new printer is added to the system, Fedora will automatically enable a driver and create a queue for it. If an exact driver for the printer model is not found, one for a closer model or generic driver is used.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/3154/fedoraeightoverview-large_004.png​
*Bluetooth integration:* Gnokii can receive now out-of-band notifications for new SMSes within the AT driver, so if you have a Sony Ericsson or Samsung phone, you can finally use gnome-phone-manager.

*Java Support through IcedTea:*IcedTea was created to remove OpenJDK's binary encumbrances and enable Java for use on a completely free and open source system. Now, Java applets are supported out of the box for bot x86 and x86_64 architectures, thanks to an improved gcjwebplugin.

*Improved Network Management :* NetworkManager was mostly rewritten to bring better stability, flexibility and usability. Features like Bluetooth connection, dial-up networking support and more will let you do your job better.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/3155/fedoraeightoverview-large_005.png​
*Improved Laptop Support:* For those of you who use laptops, Fedora comes with enhanced power management, better support for suspend/resume and multimedia keys through integration of more quirks. Check it out, there is more for you!

*Compiz and Compiz-Fusion:* Fedora 8 makes the same move as Ubuntu and installs Compiz by default, so you can enjoy the eye-candy and usability improvements. Although it is not enabled from the start, you can do that via the Preferences -> Desktop Effects menu.

*Package Management Improvements*: Pirut now has a fresh repository editor that eases the way you add, remove, enable and disable repositories. Some other improvements, like installing packages from physical media, will make many users glad when they use Fedora 8.

*Online Desktop* The GNOME Online Desktop is a tool that transforms your desktop in the perfect window for online applications like GMail, Photobucket, Facebook, Ebay and many more. It is now included in Fedora 8's repositories, so if you want to try it, just install the "online-desktop" package.

*Security Improvements* Fedora 8 comes packed up with a lot of security fixes, like the support for passwords using SHA256 and SHA512 hashing in the glibc package. Also, FORTIFY_SOURCE is now enhanced to cover C++ in addition to C, preventing a great number of security breaches.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/3156/fedoraeightoverview-large_008.png​
*PolicyKit:* PolicyKit is a new toolkit, developed for controlling privileges of all services which enables very fine grained isolation of higher privileges to small services or non-graphical applications.

*Secure remote management for Xen, KVM & QEMU*: From now on, libvirt Xen and KVM management API can be used from a remote host, with SSL/TLS encryption and x509 certificates for client authentication, securely and with not so many worries.

*Translation Infrastructure: Transifex* Transifex is a free and open source web system that eases the process of submitting translations in various source control management systems. It was created to help translators do more stuff, by eliminating the need so subscribe to a VCS and learn its commands.

*Meet Rsyslog: the new system logging daemon* : Rsyslog adds a lot of advantages over sysklogd, as TCP based network transport for log messages, database backend, secure transport over the network and some other features.

*Fedora Eclipse* : Fedora Eclipse has been upgraded and is now based on Eclipse 3.3. Some plugins are included, which provide more functionality, like JDT - the set of tools for Java programming including advanced editors, debugging features, etc. Pydev - tools for writing python and more.

Download :Fedora Project


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great.Dying to get my hands on it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 11, 2007)

Wayne (www.fsckin.com and Ubuntu Linux writer) didn't quite like Fedora 8, as seen by his strong language in his review post.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2007)

@Shashwat
The firewall settings and GTK Widget Factory screenshots are interchanged. Correct them. 

Thanks for the post


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

sure,i will try a fc8-gnome-livecd for a demo of pulse audio and integration.but dont want to install anything(infact no hdd space!).3 days back installed gutsy.and my Debian Sid is now nearing 8 months.Debian gives me satisfaction  i was a RH user long time back. rantings over


----------



## mehulved (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Great.Dying to get my hands on it.


 I have got a copy, not sure if it's x86 or x86_64. I beleive it's the former. If you need it you can collect it from VJTI.

And anyone tried pairing the phone with bluetooth on F8? We tried pairing a Nokia phone via bluetooth and were able to browse *all* the contents on the phone and on the MMC. That was great


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2007)

mehulved - Try Gnome Phone Manager (SVN version perhaps). Its great, allows you to send messages and notify when an incoming one comes in. Plus its gonna become something more soon (Sync and all).


----------



## mehulved (Nov 12, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> mehulved - Try Gnome Phone Manager (SVN version perhaps). Its great, allows you to send messages and notify when an incoming one comes in. Plus its gonna become something more soon (Sync and all).


I don't have GNOME. Nor do I have a phone let alone a bluetooth enabled one 
But, if it works out of the box in Fedora. It can be a great thing to recommend to a lot of people.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I have got a copy, not sure if it's x86 or x86_64. I beleive it's the former. If you need it you can collect it from VJTI.
> 
> And anyone tried pairing the phone with bluetooth on F8? We tried pairing a Nokia phone via bluetooth and were able to browse *all* the contents on the phone and on the MMC. That was great



You mean VJTI college??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

For those who dont know the new features of Fedora 8, see this 

*www.santhosh.pcchitchat.com/?p=5


----------



## mehulved (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> You mean VJTI college??


 yes

I have x86_64 DVD with me. Which one do you need 64 bit or 32 bit?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2007)

I wanted the 32 bit.
Anyways i will wait till Dec.I think Digit will provide it.
Also like Ubuntu Shipit service does Fedora has any service to provide dvd??


----------



## vignesh (Nov 13, 2007)

I had Test 3 installed so just updated the packages on Wednesday Night.Got a problem while installing compiz-fusion , something like compiz-fusion obsoletes beryl-plugin  : dependency issue. Anyone got this error ?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I wanted the 32 bit.
> Anyways i will wait till Dec.I think Digit will provide it.
> Also like Ubuntu Shipit service does Fedora has any service to provide dvd??


 I believe there's a copy of it at HBCSE. I will check it up after 18th and tell you.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ Nope, Better get in touch wid come local LUG.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2007)

what is hscbe & lug?sorry 4 such n00b questions.Thanks mehul 4 d help.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 13, 2007)

LUG - Linux Users Group
List of LUG's in India - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2775
GNU/Linux Users Group of Mumbai - ILUG-BOM - *www.glug-bom.org/Data/ObjectType/I/ILUG-BOM/viewObjectType
HBCSE - Homi Bhabha Centre for Science Education, Mankhurd
HBCSE has usually been the centre of activities of ILUG-BOM.


----------

